# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Teveel afvallen

## davanzu21

Helaas kun je ook doorslaan in het afvallen enzo, dan wordt het geen afvallen meer maar extreem. Ik viel veel te veel af, en werd steeds zwakker, en ook dat is heel erg vervelend. Ik woog op een gegeven moment met een lengte van 1,78 meter nog 52 kilo, voor een jongen. Nu weeg ik weer zwaarder maar het is soms echt nog moeilijk, ik vergelijk mezelf dan met al die mooie modellen en dan denk ik dat ik ook zo wil worden, en dan vind ik mijzelf mega dik.

----------


## Earth

Je mag je zeker niet op die modellen concentreren want in de meeste gevallen lokt dit anorexia uit. Ik weeg nu 65-70kg en ben 1m75-1m80 groot, ik heb helemaal geen overgewicht, dus ik raad je aan van ongeveer rond dit gewicht te blijven.

----------


## miss pinguin

ik ben zelf model en bij meisjes willen ze graag een maatje minder maar bij jongens willen ze dat je gespierd bent en niet brood mager 

bye

----------


## lacuna

> ik ben zelf model en bij meisjes willen ze graag een maatje minder maar bij jongens willen ze dat je gespierd bent en niet brood mager 
> 
> bye


Inderdaad. Voor vrouwen zijn graatmagere jongens niet aantrekkelijk meer.

----------


## Earth

Eigenlijk hebbens jongens veel liever meisjes met wat vlees maar veel meisjes beseffen dit niet.

----------


## Yv

Laatst op tv hoorde ik dat de modellen die in bladen staan eigenlijk een beetje nep zijn. Er wordt veel gecorrigeerd aan de persoon. Dus van modellen in bladen moet je helemaal niet uitgaan.

----------


## Agnes574

> Eigenlijk hebbens jongens veel liever meisjes met wat vlees maar veel meisjes beseffen dit niet.


Idd....
Ik ervaar dit ook...veel mannen hebben liever een vrouw 'met een beetje pak aan',met de juiste rondingen op de juiste plaats...en liever geen 'geraamte'...dit hoor ik ook maar van de mannen uit mijn omgeving hé!!

Vorig jaar zomer woog ik amper nog 48kg:reden=stress,
Nu woog ik deze zomer ver 20 kilo meer...da was er iets over...nu zit ik op 62 en ga op het gemakje naar ongeveer 57 willen(maar niet door dieeten,me uithongeren ofzo;gewoon op voeding letten en beetje oefeningen doen die de 'verkeerde' rondingen(vetopstapeling buik,heupen en bovenbenen)doen verminderen...

Met een lengte van 1,65m vind ik 56,57,of 57kg een ideale combinatie!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> Laatst op tv hoorde ik dat de modellen die in bladen staan eigenlijk een beetje nep zijn. Er wordt veel gecorrigeerd aan de persoon. Dus van modellen in bladen moet je helemaal niet uitgaan.


Dit is volledig waar!!!
Dmv retouches(foto's aanpassen) een hele laag make-up,uren voor de kapperspiegel en de juiste kleding worden de 'graatmagere' modellen voorgesteld als zij met het 'ideale' figuur....mochten we eens weten wat ze allemaal moeten afzien daarvoor en ervoor moeten doen om slank te blijven...je zou er niet echt happy van worden...
Het grootste deel van de modellen wordt geleefd...ik leef liever zelf mijn leven!!

Grtzz Agnes

----------


## davanzu21

Ze fotoshoppen maar wat af, het is niet echt... Het wordt allemaal mooier gemaakt.. Ik zou me dood schamen als er aan mij geshopt werd, en ik niet echt ben, moet er niet aan denken..

Maar het was een tijdje ook in de media over die modellen, en er gaan helaas zat modellen dood aan het ideaalbeeld enzo, en het doorslaan. Ze wilden toen ook een BMI grens ofzo doen.. En een verbod op van die domme sites..

----------


## gin

tja, ik begrijp wat hier staat. Wat bij mij begon ook vorig jaar met een beetje vermageren, loopt nu ook uit de hand. Ik ben constant bezig met mijn gewicht. Ik wik en weeg mijn eten en drinken. Heb schrik om te verdikken. 
Ben nu 17 kg afgevallen en toch voel ik me niet lekker in mijn vel. 
Dat is niet makkelijk. ik merk ook dat ik heel erg kijk naar anderen en ik wil me vergelijken. En het resultaat is dat ik me altijd de dikste voel. Raar maar waar.

----------


## davanzu21

Dat komt omdat het je toch nooit genoeg zal zijn. Hoe dunner je wordt hoe erger dat wordt, en realistisch denken kun je dan ook al niet meer, ook omdat je compleet uitgeput bent.

Ik herken het wel hoor, zeker bij mensen die skinny jeans dragen, die dan nog eens extra mager lijken, of een halve trui aan hebben en dan nog die heupbotjes ziet.

Gelukkig kan ik mij daar nu overheen zetten.

----------

